# Questions about jailbreaking iPhone



## harikirirocker (Jul 15, 2007)

I have an iPhone 3GS with the old bootrom, currently running iOS 4.3.1. I was wondering if I could perform an untethered jailbreak and unlock since I have the old bootrom, anyone know? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Yes it can be done but so that we can give the right advice, what is your reason for wanting to do so?


----------



## harikirirocker (Jul 15, 2007)

I was going to sell it, and the person wanted it that way. I jailbroke it and thought I unlocked it and everything seemed well, but their sim card did not work on it. Just kept "searching" for signal. Any ideas? Otherwise the phone runs fine, wifi and all.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Try and reboot the iPhone. Hold down the power button you will get a turn of screen slide the bad to restart. The iPhone will now be turned of now hold down the iPhone to turn it back on.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

his sims card will still have to activated for that phone through itunes. was it done?


----------



## harikirirocker (Jul 15, 2007)

Sorry for the slow reply, it's been a long week. It was not activated for that sim through iTunes. I was under the impression (from a number of "guides"/faq that I read) that if you reboot with a new sim in it it should just work.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

The iPhone needs to be registered through iTunes


----------

